# Quick -Glo Polish



## Mad Mike (Mar 3, 2021)

Anyone ever use this product? If so- what were your results, and were you satisfied?
Threads like these bomb because everyone chimes in with off topic things. Can we keep to the question please?
I don't want to hear about your magic formula, just the use of Quick-Glo. That is all. Not your fave, or what you think is best.
Simply a Q.........


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Mar 4, 2021)

Recently bought some of the fine grit version.  It is a thick consistency, a little harder to wipe off.  Honestly does not seem any better than the others I have used for results. To me most chrome polishes seem to work about the same.    Now my homebrew..............   Just kidding   lol


----------



## deepsouth (Mar 4, 2021)

Used it for years. I've always been happy with the results.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 4, 2021)

I think Quick Glo is best.


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 4, 2021)

We used QGlo for years in the bike shop. Original was gritty but worked well. 
 I was always very satisfied with it.
 The Inventor / designer / producer was my friends Dad. He owned a bike shop in Seattle.


----------

